# CVPS spams with BlueVM customer list



## wlanboy (Sep 10, 2015)

I was a BlueVM customer. I told them to delete my account information but CVPS is using it to send spam.

Thankfully I am using separate email addresses per hoster and therefore I am quite sure that they used my BlueVM email address. And I am totally sure that I never was a CVPS customer (or wish to become one).







Headers:


```
Return-Path: bounce-mc.*********@mail9.wdc03.rsgsv.net
Received: from mail9.wdc03.rsgsv.net ([205.201.131.9]) by ******; Wed, 09 Sep 2015 20:37:15 +0200
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha1; c=relaxed/relaxed; s=k1; d=mail9.wdc03.rsgsv.net; 
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; c=nofws; q=dns; s=k1; d=mail9.wdc03.rsgsv.net; 
Received: from (127.0.0.1) by mail9.wdc03.rsgsv.net for ********; Wed, 9 Sep 2015 18:37:11 +0000 (envelope-from <bounce-mc.*****@mail9.wdc03.rsgsv.net>)
Subject: =?utf-8?Q?Chicago=20VPS=20LAST=20CHANCE=C2=A0Labor=20Day=20Sale=20=2D=2030%=20OFF=20FOR=20LIFE=20ALL=20PRODUCTS=21?=
From: =?utf-8?Q?ChicagoVPS=20Promotions?= <[email protected]>
Reply-To: =?utf-8?Q?ChicagoVPS=20Promotions?= <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 9 Sep 2015 18:37:11 +0000
X-Mailer: MailChimp Mailer - **CIDdb3f4dae13b50677c86a**
```


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 10, 2015)

Ditto - received the same.  Justin never removed/closed my old BlueVM account either it seems.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 10, 2015)

Quote from Chris yesterday:



Quote said:


> To clear everything up here. Anyone that receives an email from ChicagoVPS, is a current or past client of an NWNX brand.
> 
> What this means, if you were a client of the following:
> 
> ...


My big question is why are 123systems customers included on that list when he sold them (and their info) to his BFF Jon last year (and Velocity Servers Inc and New Wave Netconnect LLC are completely separate companies as both Jon and Chris have told us many times).  Why is the former 123 owner (NWNX) spamming another company's (ColoCrossing) customers?


----------

